# NVIDIA Container still running after clean install?



## nanpert (Oct 18, 2019)

I have remaining NV Container after clean installation (i see it in Windows Task Manager) but i only selected Physx and HD audio components. I had removed all Nvidia installations before i ran NVCleanstall. After i had removed and had restarted my PC the previous driver version has been restored (436.48->436.30) And this was before i first run NVCleanstall (So the System restored driver from backup). I have not uninstalled that remaining driver, so I opened NVCleanstall and performed installation.
 And i was thinking NV Container should not be there in Task Manager because its not even installed now? I selected Clean install both in NVCleanstall and in Driver Installer. How does it work? The core driver updates but it does not delete container service from prevoius install? Or can I uninstall once 436.48 then 436.30? Does .30 version's container interfere with the .48 versions?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks for the detailed description. I just tried to reproduce, and NVIDIA Container is indeed getting installed now, even if you select only "Display Driver".

I'll look into what it does, if it can be removed manually.

Edit: On startup, NVIDIA Container loads its plugins from C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display.NvContainer\plugins

NvXDCore.dll
Seems to be related to GPU virtualization/passthrough and licensing. As far as I know only certain "pro" GRID GPUs from NVIDIA support passthrough and it looks like this plugin manages activation for those, when running in a virtual machine

NvFBCPlugin.dll
Looks like it does something with framebuffer capturing (FBC) for video encoding (ShadowPlay)

NvProfileUpdaterPlugin.dll
Downloads and updates profiles in the "3D Settings" section of the NVIDIA Control Panel. Also seeing references to Optimus (laptops), which could be performance profiles ("use dedicated GPU with this game" or not)

DisplayDriverRAS.dll
Implements some sort of telemetry interface for Microsoft's Display Driver RAS API (Reliability, Availability, Serviceability)

NVDisplayPluginWatchdog.dll
This seems to manage the other Container plugins, i.e. record stats and handle crash-detection/restart for them

nvxdsyncplugin.dll
No idea

If you delete all the plugins from the folder, then NVIDIA Container will start and exit immediately, as it has nothing to work on:

```
net stop NVDisplay.ContainerLocalSystem
rmdir /s /q "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display.NvContainer\plugins"
net start NVDisplay.ContainerLocalSystem
```

Would appreciate if you could give it some testing and see if anything is impacted negatively.

If it's a useful tweak, I can add it to NVCleanstall


----------



## Ed_1 (Oct 19, 2019)

what I just tried, stop Nv service, rename the plugins folder to old_plugins. Restart service, you get a message it can't, ok.
Now you will lose NVCP to settings w/o that service running.

Also, note there are duplicate DLL files of NVDisplayPluginWatchdog.dll and DisplayDriverRAS.dll

C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\DisplayDriverRAS
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display.NvContainer\Watchdog
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display.NvContainer\plugins\LocalSystem

Edit: I could rename the folders in C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display.NvContainer\plugins\LocalSystem so NVDisplayPluginWatchdog.dll and  DisplayDriverRAS.dll don't get read but as soon as I tried this C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display.NvContainer\Watchdog one I get the error not letting service run.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2019)

Ed_1 said:


> Now you will lose NVCP to settings w/o that service running


you're saying the classic control panel no longer works?


----------



## Ed_1 (Oct 19, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> you're saying the classic control panel no longer works?


yes, you lose it, it needs that service running (NVIDIA Display Container LS).
I know guys removing all traces of DisplayDriverRAS.dll  file, I never tried but it seems that it is doable.

Just try renaming each of those DLL and you will see it will stop you from running the service. I think it needs the watchdog one.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2019)

Good to know, will investigate a bit more


----------



## Ed_1 (Oct 19, 2019)

This one seems to be needed C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display.NvContainer\Watchdog\NVDisplayPluginWatchdog.dll


----------



## nanpert (Oct 19, 2019)

Many thanks for answering! Great tool, since the end of september I had problems with Geforce Experience. Suddenly I got error code 0x0003. There were no released updates around that time for GE and not a new driver came out, I have no idea then what caused that error, it came from nowhere. Then I reinstalled GE with clean installation (built-in the whql driver). That was at the end of september. After that GE worked well, but not for 100%. There was no Telemetry service running in the background, only the other 3 (DisplayContianer LS etc.). So I decided to get rid of the whole Telemetry. And I was lucky you made the tool. If Telemetry do not work well, i don't know it is really needed.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2019)

Did some testing, you can remove NvFBCPlugin.dll and NvProfileUpdaterPlugin.dll, all the other DLLs are required for control panel to start


----------



## Ed_1 (Oct 19, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Did some testing, you can remove NvFBCPlugin.dll and NvProfileUpdaterPlugin.dll, all the other DLLs are required for control panel to start


That is strange, I had no issue with renaming        _DisplayDriverRAS.dll to old_DisplayDriverRAS.dll
here
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display.NvContainer\plugins\LocalSystem\DisplayDriverRAS
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\DisplayDriverRAS
.
Control panel works fine and no event viewer errors

Edit: it seems it does effect control panel for some, found a link here https://www.tenforums.com/graphic-c...ers-windows-10-a-post1621184.html#post1621184

But here it works fine with just graphic driver HD audio and physX installed, basic install.

I guess it safest to just leave it.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2019)

Did you rename in the same folder? I'd assume it looks for *.dll in all subfolders


----------



## Ed_1 (Oct 19, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Did you rename in the same folder? I'd assume it looks for *.dll in all subfolders


The funny thing with the two DLL, when I renamed one the other changed too (old_DisplayDriverRAS.dll )
Edit: I see why, this folder C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display.NvContainer\plugins\LocalSystem\DisplayDriverRAS is a shortcut to the other "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\DisplayDriverRAS"


----------



## Ed_1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Just a little update, some more info.
As I posted above my file "DisplayDriverRAS.dll " got renamed after install to "_DisplayDriverRAS.dll " and after doing a quick Google search of "removing _DisplayDriverRAS.dll " it seems normal but can also depend on windows versions.
I then found some links to "moded" drivers and looks like they remove this driver ok, though I have never tried any moded drivers, would need to be careful doing that)
But here is a  link to one with a description of some of the changes.









						alanfox2000/repack_NVIDIAGeforceGraphicsDriver
					

Debloated NVIDIA Geforce Graphics Driver with telemetry remove and performance tweaks - alanfox2000/repack_NVIDIAGeforceGraphicsDriver




					github.com
				




Just installed 440.97 standard driver with no problems and file is _DisplayDriverRAS.dll, I thought maybe I screwed up naming with last one in testing.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 22, 2019)

Ed_1 said:


> and file is _DisplayDriverRAS.dll, I thought maybe I screwed up naming with last one in testing.


I think I've seen the file with _ a couple of times too, not sure why it gets renamed



Ed_1 said:


> "moded" drivers


that driver will come up with a big red alert box during install "unsigned driver"


----------



## Ed_1 (Oct 22, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> I think I've seen the file with _ a couple of times too, not sure why it gets renamed
> 
> 
> that driver will come up with a big red alert box during install "unsigned driver"


Yup, I wouldn't do that, he does include a frontend setup which I think disables unsigned driver option.

PS: don't know if you looked but 440.97 has a new folder "NVPCF", seems to have something to do with NVIDIA Platform Controllers and Framework.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 22, 2019)

Ed_1 said:


> "NVPCF", seems to have something to do with NVIDIA Platform Controllers and Framework.


Already listed in NVCleanstall, end of the list, right before the GFE section



Ed_1 said:


> disables unsigned driver option.


It rather waits for the alert window and quickly simulates a click to get rid of it


----------



## Ed_1 (Oct 22, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Already listed in NVCleanstall, end of the list, right before the GFE section
> 
> 
> It rather waits for the alert window and quickly simulates a click to get rid of it


Hehe, I didn't think to check the list that far down.
I just dragged and dropped driver over the icon and click the first 3 options and go


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 22, 2019)

Ed_1 said:


> I just dragged and dropped driver over the icon and click the first 3 options and go


Same here


----------

